# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Janeiro 2014



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2013 às 18:55)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (2 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Hoje, o céu esteve encoberto e caíram uns pingos.




*Um bom ano a todos.*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jan 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia, neste momento pelo concelho da Lagoa em geral céu encoberto e neblinas ou nevoeiros nas terras altas.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu esteve encoberto, com abertas.

Partilho uma fotografia que retrata o estado do mar no Faial nos últimos dias.

*Autor: José Manuel Garcia*








> SOCIEDADE | Mar enfurecido no porto do Varadouro no Faial
> Os últimos dias de 2013 e o primeiro de 2014 mostraram bem que o inverno já começou
> 
> O fotógrafo faialense José Manuel Garcia captou uma imagem espetacular no porto do Varadouro que mostra bem a violência do mar nestes dias
> ...




Fonte: http://jornalistasouto.blogspot.pt/




Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Jan 2014 às 23:28)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco/parcialmente nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade e tornando-se encoberto, com abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a agitação marítima, com ondas até 7 m e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a rajadas fortes.














Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Jan 2014 às 04:50)

Na terça-feira, poderão cair aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas dos Açores.

O IPMA prevê que possam cair aguaceiros de neve a cotas acima dos 900 m.



> *Previsão para 3ª feira, 7.janeiro.2014*
> 
> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> 
> ...





*GFS (Saída das 00z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 800 m
*Flores -* 850 m
*Faial -* 850 m
*Pico -* 850 m
*São Jorge -* 800 m
*Graciosa -* 750 m
*Terceira -* 750 m
*São Miguel -* 750 m
*Santa Maria -* 800 m


Poderão cair aguaceiros de neve na terça e na quarta nos pontos mais altos de todas as ilhas, à exceção da Ilha Graciosa e da Ilha de Santa Maria, devido à baixa altitude das mesmas.

Aguardaremos as próximas atualizações.


----------



## Hazores (4 Jan 2014 às 12:23)

Afgdr disse:


> Na terça-feira, poderão cair aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas dos Açores.
> 
> O IPMA prevê que possam cair aguaceiros de neve a cotas acima dos 900 m.
> 
> ...



Ainda falta é algum tempo.... mas a esperança é a última a morrer!
As cotas do GFS não tem em conta o efeito do oceano, por isso temos que acrescentar a estas cotas uns 300 a 400 metros


----------



## Art-J (4 Jan 2014 às 12:50)

Janeiro começou muito instável na costa sul da Madeira.

Nevoeiro e precipitação constantemente a alternar com sol descoberto. Nos últimos dias vi no Funchal o céu literalmente a passar de todo nublado a todo descoberto e vice-versa em coisa de 10 ou 20 minutos. Mínimas entre os 16 e os 17 graus e máximas entre os 21 e os 22 graus.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2014 às 13:24)

Açores (Grupo Ocidental): *AVISO VERMELHO POR ONDAS ENTRE OS 10 E OS 12 METROS.*


----------



## Afgdr (4 Jan 2014 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado a fresco.

Vigora um *Aviso Vermelho* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a agitação marítima, com ondas até 12 metros, um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a ondas até 6 metros e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a vento forte a muito forte com rajadas fortes.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 4/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...




















Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jan 2014 às 18:23)

Boas ... Partilho aqui uma foto tirada por estes dias na Costa Norte da Ilha Terceira mais especificamente na zona dos Biscoitos ... Assustador ...


----------



## Hazores (4 Jan 2014 às 18:41)

Boa tarde,
O mar continua muito agitado e as previsões apontam para um agravamento da ondulação e da intensidade do vento em todas as ilhas dos Açores.
Contudo, para mim, o mais interessante é terça feira - frio- sim, parece mesmo que vamos ter frio e o GFS das 12z veio confirmar e reforçar a saída das 6z... isto é baixou ainda mais as cotas de neve prevista para angra do heroísmo...já estamos com previsões de cotas de 600m, quer dizer que há uma esperança de caiar alguns flocos de neve na serra de santa bárbara (1021m de altitude)


----------



## Afgdr (4 Jan 2014 às 23:48)

O IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores publicou no seu Facebook a previsão para terça-feira, que descreve a possível queda de neve em locais situados a cotas superiores a 800 m de algumas ilhas.




> *PREVISÃO DE QUEDA DE NEVE NOS AÇORES*
> 
> Uma massa de ar polar, deverá condicionar o estado do tempo no arquipélago na terça-feira (7 de janeiro). Assim, prevê-se que ocorra uma descida da temperatura do ar e precipitação que poderá ser de neve acima dos 800 metros nas seguintes ilhas: Flores, Faial, Pico, S.Jorge, Terceira e São Miguel.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2014 às 01:54)

Os avisos foram atualizados.

Vigora um *Aviso Vermelho* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a agitação marítima, com ondas até 12 metros e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a ondas até 7 metros. Está em vigor também um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a vento forte a muito forte com rajadas fortes e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido apenas a rajadas fortes.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 5/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2014 às 02:48)

Mantém-se a previsão de aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos de todas as ilhas na terça e na quarta, à exceção das Ilhas do Corvo, da Graciosa e de Santa Maria. Possivelmente, poderão ocorrer aguaceiros de granizo em todas as ilhas.

*GFS (Saída das 18z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 500 m
*Flores -* 550 m
*Faial -* 600 m
*Pico -* 600 m
*São Jorge -* 550 m
*Graciosa -* 500 m
*Terceira -* 550 m
*São Miguel -* 600 m
*Santa Maria -* 700 m

Tal como o Hazores referiu anteriormente, acrescentam-se uns 200-400 m a estas cotas devido ao efeito da humidade do oceano (maritimidade).


----------



## lserpa (5 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

Olá, tudo aponta mesmo para uns aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos dos Açores


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2014 às 17:27)

Previsão para 3ª feira, 7.janeiro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. *Aguaceiros, que poderão ser
de neve acima dos 800 metros.*
Vento noroeste FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h, rodando para
norte e tornando-se fresco (30/40 km/h).
GRUPO CENTRAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.* Aguaceiros, que poderão ser
de neve acima dos 800 metros.*
Vento oeste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 75 km/h,
rodando para norte.
GRUPO ORIENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve a partir da noite acima dos 800
metros.*
Vento oeste fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h,
rodando para norte.
ESTADO DO MAR
GRUPO OCIDENTAL:
Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se cavado. Ondas noroeste de 7 metros, diminuindo
para 5 metros.
GRUPO CENTRAL:
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO. Ondas noroeste de 6 metros, diminuindo para 5
metros.
GRUPO ORIENTAL:
Mar cavado a grosso. Ondas oeste de 5 metros, diminuindo para 4 metros e
passando a noroeste.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2014 às 17:54)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fresco com rajadas.

Hoje, por volta das 7h30, caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de rajadas fortes.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2014 às 18:39)

lserpa disse:


> Olá, tudo aponta mesmo para uns aguaceiros de neve nos pontos mais altos dos Açores



Bem-vindo lserpa! 

Sim, exceto em algumas ilhas. O GFS já indicava esta situação há alguns dias.

*GFS (Saída das 12z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 500 m
*Flores -* 550 m
*Faial -* 600 m
*Pico -* 550 m
*São Jorge -* 550 m
*Graciosa -* 550 m
*Terceira -* 550 m
*São Miguel -* 650 m
*Santa Maria -* 700 m

Tendo em conta o efeito do oceano sobre as ilhas, devemos acrescentar cerca de 200-400 m a estas cotas, como tinha referido anteriormente.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Partilho uma fotografia que retrata o estado do mar na Costa Norte da Terceira, onde se verifica ondulação forte.

*Autoria:* António Araújo









Site: http://antonioaraujo.pt/


----------



## Afgdr (5 Jan 2014 às 19:03)

Esta fotografia foi tirada hoje no Corvo. *Impressionante!*

*Autoria:* Kathy Rita


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2014 às 20:36)

A rapariga estava com tanto medo que a foto até ficou desfocada! 
Que medo...


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jan 2014 às 22:51)

Essa foto do Corvo é deveras impressionante 

Aproveito e partilho aqui uma imagem da travessia Faial-Pico por estes dias ... Não devem ter ficado muito bem dispostos ...


----------



## Cluster (6 Jan 2014 às 00:18)

As fotos aqui apresentadas são impressionantes, que poder!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 00:40)

As travessias não deveriam estar interrompidas com ondulação tão forte? Não estão a colocar os passageiros em risco?


----------



## Hazores (6 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

Boa noite,
Hoje são muitas as fotos nas redes sociais com a ondulação um pouco por todo arquipélago, execepção do grupo oriental, qual delas a mais impressionantes, mais espetacular ou a que mete mais respeito...para mim são simplesmente fantásticas....sendo sempre para mim um sinal de que como o Homem é um ser frágil contra o poder da mãe natureza...
Amanhã ainda ondulação forte nos grupos central e oriental...
Amanhã também começa o frio, aliás já se está a começar a fazer sentir .... Na Terça feira esperemos que não passe apenas de uma ilusão e as "nossas" serras fiquem branquinhas tal como suspiramos tanto...


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2014 às 00:53)

Afgdr disse:


> Esta fotografia foi tirada hoje no Corvo. *Impressionante!*
> *Autoria:* Kathy Rita



Porra, que foto incrível !


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 00:53)

Podes colocar mais algumas...  Já voltou a aparecer o Neptuno?


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jan 2014 às 01:20)

Boa noite!

Aqui estão mais fotografias da forte ondulação nos Grupos Ocidental e Central.


*Ilha do Corvo*

*Autoria:* Kathy Rita










*Biscoitos, Costa Norte da Ilha Terceira* (todas as fotos abaixo)

*Autoria:* Luís Godinho

Facebook: Luís Godinho Photography





















*Autoria:* Fernando Reis


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 01:26)

Wow que poder descomunal. 
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Aero (6 Jan 2014 às 01:28)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Essa foto do Corvo é deveras impressionante
> 
> Aproveito e partilho aqui uma imagem da travessia Faial-Pico por estes dias ... Não devem ter ficado muito bem dispostos ...



embora a imagem meta respeito, é uma situação perfeitamente normal, pois junto ao porto da Madalena do Pico, há sempre ondulação, ao passo que, como se pode ver na foto, ao longe, no canal ate nem está grande ondulação. Alias, devido à direcção da ondulação, o canal até foi bem poupado.


----------



## MontijoCity (6 Jan 2014 às 10:07)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Essa foto do Corvo é deveras impressionante
> 
> Aproveito e partilho aqui uma imagem da travessia Faial-Pico por estes dias ... Não devem ter ficado muito bem dispostos ...



Tenho ideia que esta foto não é actua, já a vi na internet.


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Jan 2014 às 18:52)

Neve amanhã nos Açores?!


----------



## Hazores (6 Jan 2014 às 19:39)

AzoresPower disse:


> Neve amanhã nos Açores?!



Sim, quase garantidamente só se não chover....mas também era um azar dos diabos....


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:57)

MontijoCity disse:


> Tenho ideia que esta foto não é actua, já a vi na internet.



Caso seja esse o caso as minhas desculpas mas falei com pessoas que são do Faial que dizem que era actual ... Mas de facto não posso confirmar essa situação a 100 por cento ... 

Aproveito para cumprimentar as pessoas que tem estado a postar estas excelentes imagens da ondulação nos Açores que são de facto magnânimes ...

Um abraço a todos já com algum frio ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2014 às 00:03)

Neste momento chove copiosamente em Angra ... Uma boa noite a todos ...


----------



## LMCG (7 Jan 2014 às 00:30)

Boa noite pessoal,

Ouvi dizer que vai nevar nos Açores  só é pena eu não estar por ai 

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 00:35)

Preparem as máquinas e o equipamento de escalada!  Queremos ver o elemento branco nos Açores!


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2014 às 00:37)

Boas partilho convosco mais imagens da Ilha do Faial captadas no dia de hoje ( estas são definitivamente actuais ) Para quem conhece a zona da Praia do Almoxarife dá para perceber que esta é uma situação tremenda ao nível da ondulação ...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2014 às 00:41)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

A noite está fria... O dia foi em geral frio.  

Hoje, o céu esteve muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas. Caíram aguaceiros ao longo do dia, uns com alguma intensidade.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## LMCG (7 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Parece que tenho estado a perder muita coisa nas 2 últimas semanas... temperaturas de 6º em Ponta Delgada...

Quanto ao vento estive a ver os registos, parece que dia 29/12 foi um belo dia de inverno 

Ficam aqui os valores do vento medido nos PE's da EDA:

Santa Maria 25m/s
São Miguel 21m/s (média)
Terceira 33m/s (média)
*São Jorge 53 m/s* = *190,8 km/h* 
Pico 50,6 m/s
Faial 34 m/s
Flores 43 m/s


----------



## Hazores (7 Jan 2014 às 01:26)

boa noite, 
Estamos todos com as expetativas bem altas (temos razões (modelos) para isso) só espero não apanhar uma desilusão muito grande...

na saída das 18z (que não é das melhores) as temperaturas e as cotas de neve aumentaram um pouco...

Contudo, apenas agora pelas imagens de satélite http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm  é que a "verdadeira" massa de ar fria está a entrar no grupo ocidental...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2014 às 02:02)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> Estamos todos com as expetativas bem altas (temos razões (modelos) para isso) só espero não apanhar uma desilusão muito grande...
> 
> na saída das 18z (que não é das melhores) as temperaturas e as cotas de neve aumentaram um pouco...
> ...



Reparei nesse aumento das cotas há pouco.

*GFS (Saída das 18z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo* (sem dados no meteograma)
*Flores -* 550 m
*Faial -* 600 m
*Pico -* 600 m
*São Jorge -* 600 m
*Graciosa -* 550 m
*Terceira -* 600 m
*São Miguel -* 700 m
*Santa Maria -* 750 m


Segundo esta saída, os aguaceiros poderão ser de neve apenas a partir das 3h nas Flores, a partir das 6h no Faial, em São Jorge e na Terceira e a partir das 12h em São Miguel. Na Montanha do Pico, deve estar já a nevar.


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 02:13)

O Bar Nocturno Tukatulá na cidade da Ribeira Grande, (ilha de São Miguel) ficou parcialmente destruído devido à forte ondulação verificada nos últimos dias no arquipélago. As ondas na costa norte foram de tal maneira fortes, que acabaram por galgar as zonas ribeirinhas da mesma cidade. 

Nesta altura a massa de ar polar já se faz sentir um pouco por todo o arquipélago.

Neste momento o meu termómetro regista 12 º C















https://www.facebook.com/tukatula.bar

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portu...a-prejuizos-zonas-balneares-na-ribeira-grande


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2014 às 03:33)

A última previsão do IPMA indica aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo ou de neve acima dos 900 m. As cotas subiram e por isso já estava à espera disto... A ver vamos.  




> *Previsão para 3ª feira, 7.janeiro.2014*
> 
> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> 
> ...


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (7 Jan 2014 às 13:36)

Malta dos Açores onde estão as fotos da neve?


----------



## Hazores (7 Jan 2014 às 13:53)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Malta dos Açores onde estão as fotos da neve?



Pela Terceira Procura-se Neve....Ela teima em não cair...
Pico e Faial parecem ser as ilhas mais sortudas...


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 14:50)

Boa tarde sigo com aguaceiros com algum granizo à mistura, mas neve propriamente dita, até agora e que a minha vista alcance, nada.

Já olhei as serras em redor e não vi neve. Só se estiver branco na montanha mais alta da ilha, mas daqui da zona oeste não consigo ver a montanha.

A temperatura actual está 9 º C


----------



## Hazores (7 Jan 2014 às 14:57)

Boa tarde,
Acabaram-me de telefonar... Na serra de Sta. Bárbara já cai neve...apesar de ser muio pouca ainda


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2014 às 15:39)

Hazores disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Acabaram-me de telefonar... Na serra de Sta. Bárbara já cai neve...apesar de ser muio pouca ainda



Pela hora de almoço:







Fotografia de António Araújo.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

A partir ali da seta azul, parece ver-se alguma ligeira acumulação de neve, isto na perspectiva do Faial. Não consigo sequer atirar para o ar uma altitude estimada daquele nível, alguém conhecedor da ilha poderá dizer melhor, e nem tão pouco ter certeza que será mesmo neve, poderá ser apenas ilusão.

Também há pouco na webcam das Lajes do Pico se via bem neve (neste caso sem dúvidas dado ser mais perto, mas também não consigo estimar minimamente a cota visualmente). Mas de momento está encoberto e sem visibilidade.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2014 às 16:13)

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=134806


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2014 às 16:15)

Já mais descoberta a vista das Lajes do Pico, parece-me relativamente claro ver-se neve naqueles picos atrás à esquerda, os quais não faço a menor ideia qual seja a altitude.


----------



## fablept (7 Jan 2014 às 16:26)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde sigo com aguaceiros com algum granizo à mistura, mas neve propriamente dita, até agora e que a minha vista alcance, nada.
> 
> Já olhei as serras em redor e não vi neve. Só se estiver branco na montanha mais alta da ilha, mas daqui da zona oeste não consigo ver a montanha.
> 
> A temperatura actual está 9 º C



Ouvi uns rumores que caiu qualquer coisa no Pico da Vara, mas ainda não consegui confirmar.

A webcam da Lagoa do Fogo está um pouco "enevoada"..
http://www.spotazores.com/cams/lagoa-do-fogo


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2014 às 18:28)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso. Chuva fraca neste momento.

O dia tem sido muito frio. 

Temperatura atual: 10ºC

Hoje, caíram alguns aguaceiros, que foram por vezes de granizo pouco significativo para a tarde.

Não sei se já nevou ou está a nevar aqui em São Miguel, mas já circulam algumas fotografias falsas e outras desatualizadas.


Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Dizer que aqui por Angra do Heroísmo acabou de cair um aguaceiro que conteve algum granizo à mistura embora tenha caído mais chuva que granizo ... Dizer também que a temperatura baixou bastante a partir desta noite e que sente-se já um frio anormal aqui para as ilhas ... Continuação de uma boa Terça Feira a todos ...


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 19:05)

Boas.

Muito frio nesta altura.  Estou com 8 º C. 
Alguns aguaceiros com granizo. Tenho um amigo que nesta altura está pelo Pico da Vara. A temperatura lá neste momento está entre os 3 a 4 º C e é provável que desça ainda mais ao longo da noite.

Vamos a ver se São Miguel acorda amanhã todo branquinho


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 19:11)

Já vou com *7 º C *

Forte aguaceiro de granizo aqui pela minha freguesia.

Que frio!!!


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

Forte ondulação hoje nos Anjos na ilha de Santa Maria









(https://www.facebook.com/lucianadesign?sk=photos)


As vagas igualmente galgaram a zona dos Poços na cidade da Ribeira Grande em S. Miguel 











(https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202963693236382&set=pcb.10202963697756495&type=1)


Granizo pelas Furnas em São Miguel 










(https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....196751297131337.49905.100003894048784&type=1)






(https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3800198660572&set=a.1010268514062.1537.1745487082&type=1)

Caldeira na Graciosa ainda sem registo de ocorrência de neve






(https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10289058253.1073741848.100001878581258&type=1)

Pico Alto em Santa Maria também ainda sem registo de neve






(https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...79538868362.1073741829.100005589491571&type=1)


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 20:03)

Neve, nas imediações do Pico da Vara em São Miguel numa cota a 930 m de altitude. 






(https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01526335.86912.100000949055451&type=1&theater)


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2014 às 20:14)

No Cabeço Gordo (Faial) já chegam imagens da neve a dar o ar da sua graça...
Fotografia de: Ruben Goulart








Aqui está outra foto nos Biscoitos tirada por Jessica Silva após um sleet que penso ser um aguaceiro onde a chuva se mistura com gelo e que não deve ser confundida com granizo ( se alguém me conseguir esclarecer melhor esta questão agradecia ).


----------



## Oliveiraj (7 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

Neve no Faial:





Foto de Ruben Goulart





Foto de António Maia




























Pico, Fotos de César Neves:


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

Em Ponta Delgada há pouco:














https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=724307770921905&set=pcb.597878116955981&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 20:36)

Algum Sleet hoje pelas estradas da ilha de S.Miguel











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...476.1073741851.100000258437409&type=1&theater


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 20:36)

mesmo na cidade????

ou estamos a ver granizo? Cair neve em Ponta Delgada é fenomenal!


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2014 às 20:41)

Caiu há pouco granizo por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 20:44)

Desfeita a dúvida - granizo! 

Está frio mas não tanto... mas as imagens das serras dos Açores vão ser interessantes.


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 20:44)

Agreste disse:


> mesmo na cidade????
> 
> ou estamos a ver granizo? Cair neve em Ponta Delgada é fenomenal!



Que eu saiba foi mesmo granizo.

Bem podes imaginar como andarão as serras de S. Miguel a esta altura. Aqui na minha zona ainda vou com 7 º C mas para as zonas mais altas deve estar bastante menos


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 20:53)

Lagoa do Fogo e Nordeste em S. Miguel já contam com 4 º C segundo as últimas informações

Esta foi em S. Jorge hoje 





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...111.1073741843.100000410698393&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 20:57)

No Pico hoje





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65081638.43832.100001867268784&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

Ainda por São Jorge (Pico da Esperança)





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7620328622.173143.196552633622&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 21:04)

Zona dos Graminhais perto do Pico da Vara em S. Miguel 












Fajã de Baixo (arredores de P. Delgada)






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...952858.-2207520000.1389128520.&type=3&theater


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 21:21)

Granizo em P. Delgada





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.101213560065592.740.100005308441074&type=1


Monte Escuro em São Miguel











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41838261.28477.100001125585816&type=3&theater


Pico, hoje






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.2892518676042.2122095.1352533674&type=1


Graminhais, S. Miguel 






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=411230592313885&set=pcb.411230682313876&type=1











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=642227139152249&set=pcb.642227872485509&type=1


Sete Cidades, S. Miguel 






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=616791888358052&set=gm.597894040287722&type=1&theater


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2014 às 21:23)

Vai passar no Telejornal da RTP Açores, dentro de momentos, a reportagem sobre a queda de neve na Serra de S.Bárbara (Ilha Terceira):

http://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpacores


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

Aqui o vídeo sobre a queda de neve hoje no Pico da Vara, em S. Miguel 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708160309217642&set=vb.100000710385701&type=2&theater


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2014 às 21:34)

Azor disse:


> Aqui o vídeo sobre a queda de neve hoje no Pico da Vara, em S. Miguel
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708160309217642&set=vb.100000710385701&type=2&theater



Eheh isso é mesmo para não deixar dúvidas a ninguém ...


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

E ainda nevou na Lagoa das Furnas 

Se não fosse montagem até acreditava 





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=702202039804277&set=gm.597839933626466&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 21:44)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Eheh isso é mesmo para não deixar dúvidas a ninguém ...



 

Ainda assim ela caíu um pouco por todo o arquipélago à excepção do Corvo, Graciosa e Santa Maria.

Das Flores, é que estranhamente não tive conhecimento de nada


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 21:46)

Ops, enganei -me

Inédito!!! Nevou também em Santa Maria 





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.97615600830.122115.635685830&type=1&theater


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos do sleet ou do granizo ( não sei qual dos fenómenos sucedeu ) nos Biscoitos na Costa Norte da Ilha Terceira ...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2014 às 21:47)

Massa ar polar faz cair neve nos Açores

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/SsH401uutdEdz8ItOibK"]Massa ar polar faz cair neve nos AÃ§ores - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 21:57)

A loucura chegou hoje ao meio do Atlântico! 
Belos registos!  O Pico, como sempre, imbatível!


----------



## Afgdr (7 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

A noite está bem fria. 

Temperatura atual: 8ºC


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

Hoje devido ao frio e às humidades baixas, conseguiu-se ver bem as luzes de São Miguel ao fundo, vistas da ilha de Santa Maria 

Sigo com 6 º C brrrrrrrr  





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.97615600830.122115.635685830&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (7 Jan 2014 às 23:24)

Neve no Pico da Vara em São Miguel (vídeo) 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201913876222337&set=vb.1047056070&type=2&theater


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 23:54)

É uma neve extramente "peganhenta"; num instante se agarra a tudo.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

Comparação entre a temperatura e o windchill... Que frio!  

*Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada*











*Estação de Angra do Heroísmo*











*Estação da Horta*











*Estação das Lajes*











*Estação do Aeroporto das Flores*


----------



## Hazores (8 Jan 2014 às 01:05)

Pela zona oeste da ilha, mais um aguaceiro de granizo...
e o tempo continua bem fresquinho...
é assim mesmo que gosto, pouca humidade e frio de rachar...


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

Hazores disse:


> Pela zona oeste da ilha, mais um aguaceiro de granizo...
> e o tempo continua bem fresquinho...
> é assim mesmo que gosto, pouca humidade e frio de rachar...



Isto sim é Inverno! 

Temperatura atual: 9ºC

Parece que no sábado voltam os aguaceiros de granizo e de neve. 

O GFS já indica esta situação há alguns dias.

A previsão do IPMA aponta para aguaceiros de granizo e de neve apenas para os Grupos Ocidental e Central no sábado.



> *Previsão para sábado, 11.janeiro.2014*
> 
> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
> ...


----------



## Hazores (8 Jan 2014 às 01:29)

Azor disse:


> E ainda nevou na Lagoa das Furnas
> 
> Se não fosse montagem até acreditava
> 
> ...



em primeiro lugar isto é um off topic, mas tenho que dizer....

Quando vi não queria acreditar mas pelos vistos já está nas bancas...pelo menos online http://noticias.sapo.pt/banca/local/#6766 

Como é possível que um dos principais jornais açorianos coloque uma foto na sua capa principal, (a imagem que o azor inseriu anteriormente) uma fotomontagem a dizer que nevou...

desculpem mas isto é mau demais para um orgão de comunicação social...falta de profissionalismo... a todos os níveis desde o jornalista que foi buscar informação de uma fonte pouco (muito pouco) credível (facebooK) como o responsável pelo jornal que deixa sair uma noticia destas...

não me vou alargar mais sobre este assunto, que fique apenas aqui registado.

Pela ilha terceira continua o frio...


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jan 2014 às 08:08)

Hazores disse:


> em primeiro lugar isto é um off topic, mas tenho que dizer....
> 
> Quando vi não queria acreditar mas pelos vistos já está nas bancas...pelo menos online http://noticias.sapo.pt/banca/local/#6766
> 
> ...






De facto quando se trabalha para um órgão de comunicação social é importante saber o que se está a publicar sob pena de se cair no ridículo ...  
Neste momento chove por Angra e o frio faz se sentir ... 


Registar aqui o estado em que ficou a zona da piscina dos Biscoitos no Norte da ilha que dá para perceber a violência das ondas que bateram ali ... Cada vez mais respeito pelo mar ... Cada vez mais longe dele quando ele está em fúria ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2014 às 12:04)

Neve na Ilha das Flores






Neve no Pico






Fotos: Aerográfica e Victor - Hugo Forjaz (TVI24).


----------



## Hazores (8 Jan 2014 às 14:20)

Segundo o IPMA sábado haverá mais....o problema mesmo é os aguaceiros porque o frio paraece querer entrar....

"IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores
TEMPO FRIO E POSSIBILIDADE DE AGUACEIROS FRACOS DE NEVE NO SÁBADO

Sábado (11 de janeiro) o estado do tempo no arquipélago deverá ser condicionado por uma massa de ar polar, pelo que se prevê uma descida acentuada da temperatura em todas as ilhas.

Durante a tarde de Sábado, a temperatura nas principais localidades dos Grupos Ocidental e Central, deverão variar entre os 6 e os 9ºC. Nas ilhas Flores, Faial, Pico, São Jorge e Terceira poderão ocorrer aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes de neve a partir dos 700/800 metros.

Para o Grupo Oriental, na tarde do dia 11 de janeiro, a temperatura deverá variar entre os 9 e os 12ºC. Poderão ocorrer aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes de neve a partir dos 900 metros na ilha de São Miguel."


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2014 às 15:21)

Muita chuva na região oeste da ilha da Madeira.

Das 13h às 14h:
15,7mm - Calheta
10,6mm - Lombo da Terça.

-----------------

Das 14h às 13h:

17,6mm - São Jorge, Santana
16,4mm - Calheta
13,8mm - Lombo da Terça


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jan 2014 às 15:41)

Boa tarde! 
Hoje o dia aqui pela Lagoa tem sido de aguaceiros e vento. Continua algum frio, mas menos que ontem.

A minha minima de ontem foi de 8,3ºC e a máxima de 13,2


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Bem ... apareceram mais imagens acerca do mau tempo no que diz respeito à ondulação no Pico e no Faial ... Ainda bem que não há a lamentar nenhuma desgraça pessoal perante esta violência da natureza ... 

http://jornalistasouto.blogspot.pt/2014/01/sociedade-pico-muito-afetado-pelo-mau.html?spref=fb


----------



## Afgdr (8 Jan 2014 às 22:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura atual: 10ºC

Hoje, caíram aguaceiros durante todo o dia e à tarde o céu apresentou-se com boas abertas.

No sábado, os aguaceiros poderão ser de granizo e em algumas de neve. O IPMA prevê cotas de 700/800 metros para os Grupos Ocidental e Central e cotas de 900 metros para o Grupo Oriental.


*GFS (Saída das 18z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 250 m
*Flores -* 300 m
*Faial -* 500 m
*Pico -* 500 m
*São Jorge -* 500 m
*Graciosa -* 450 m
*Terceira -* 550 m
*São Miguel -* 750 m
*Santa Maria -* 850 m




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Jan 2014 às 00:31)

Então pessoal, isto é que vai um calor...



Agora a sério, sigo com 8º graus. Após uma viagem de automóvel, vi a temperatura a variar, no computador de bordo, entre 7º e os 9º.

Segundo o site do IPMA, a temperatura é de 11,3º... 11,3 o tanas!!!
Acredito 1000 vezes mais na sonda do meu carro do que naquelas geringonças xpto metidas em caixas de protecção de frio e não sei quê que nunca batem certo, mas são "beaucoup" cientifícas...
M&rd@s compradas nos chineses.

Parece que, novamente, vai nevar no sábado. Se isso acontecer, prometo escrever o meu nick com urina e postar aqui. Como boa tradição tuga...

Cumps,

P.S. - Acerca da ondulação, na costa Sul/Sueste, nada de anormal. Aliás, tudo dentro dos padrões de Inverno.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2014 às 00:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Neve na Ilha das Flores
> 
> Neve no Pico
> 
> ...




Bela foto. 

Com essa camada de neve o Pico quase parece o Monte Fuji no Japão.


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2014 às 01:02)

subida ate ao bordo da cratera do Pico, fotos Renato Goulart
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94480126.1073741858.1738711029&type=1&theater


----------



## Azor (9 Jan 2014 às 02:43)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> 
> ...




Os 900 m já foram actualizados há pouco também para o Grupo Central. Apenas o Ocidental é que tem as cotas mais baixas porque tanto o Central como o Oriental ficam-se pelos 900 m. Agora a pergunta é: Will it be?





Pelos vistos, (segundo o IPMA,) depois do frio passar o grupo Ocidental em diante, eles colocam as cotas nos 900 metros no resto do arquipélago. Eu só não percebo é como é que o frio em cerca de 170/250 km, entre ilhas ou grupos, perde mais força, do que os milhares de km que faz pelo Oceano até chegar ás flores e  Corvo.
É porque dessa maneira ele nem chega ao Continente, ou muito menos à Madeira. Deve de "morrer" pelo caminho antes de lá chegar talvez. Fantásticas previsões não haja dúvidas!

Sigo com 9 º C 

Saudações açorianas!


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Jan 2014 às 02:55)

Azor disse:


> Pelos vistos, (segundo o IPMA,) depois do frio passar o grupo Ocidental em diante, eles colocam as cotas nos 900 metros no resto do arquipélago. *Eu só não percebo é como é que o frio em cerca de 170/250 km, entre ilhas ou grupos, perde mais força, do que os milhares de km que faz pelo Oceano até chegar ás flores e  Corvo.*
> É porque dessa maneira ele nem chega ao Continente, ou muito menos à Madeira. Deve de "morrer" pelo caminho antes de lá chegar talvez. Fantásticas previsões não haja dúvidas!
> 
> Sigo com 9 º C
> ...



É por causa da ausência de ligação de fibra óptica entre o Grupo Ocidental e os restantes...
Como a ligação é analógica, perde-se alguma intensidade pelo caminho.

Agora a sério, não "stressem" com o IPMA porque, garantidamente, vai nevar. A dúvida prende-se apenas com a quantidade.

Aquecimento global, hein? 

P.S. - Belas imagens, *Norther*. Já fiz isso de verão, mas de Inverno (que nunca fiz) é de homem!


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2014 às 09:47)

Kamikaze disse:


> Então pessoal, isto é que vai um calor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há certas críticas que são entendíveis em relação ao IPMA, agoa existem coisas que sinceramente...

Uma coisa são estações que têm problemas por falta de manutanção, outra coisa é dizer que sensores Vaisala, de alta precisão são piores que sensores de carros que apresentam erros de leitura e que, quanto muito, têm uma precisão aproximada com o veículo em andamento...

Uma estação meteorológica profissional (O IPMA usa Vaisala), com o respetivo RS é o método padrão de medição de temperaturas.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Jan 2014 às 11:03)

vitamos disse:


> Há certas críticas que são entendíveis em relação ao IPMA, agoa existem coisas que sinceramente...
> 
> Uma coisa são estações que têm problemas por falta de manutanção, outra coisa é dizer que sensores Vaisala, de alta precisão são piores que sensores de carros que apresentam erros de leitura e que, quanto muito, têm uma precisão aproximada com o veículo em andamento...
> 
> Uma estação meteorológica profissional (O IPMA usa Vaisala), com o respetivo RS é o método padrão de medição de temperaturas.



Bom dia,

Calma, caro *vitamos*.
A minha pequena crítica era apenas referente ao facto de que as temperaturas (como muitas outras coisas no IPMA) nunca batem certo. O resto era uma hipérbole com sarcasmo q.b. e uma pitada de "humor negro".

Acerca dos erros de leitura dos veículos, a sonda de temperatura exterior num automóvel nunca está directamente exposta aos elementos. No automóvel que estava a conduzir ontem, a sonda fica num compartimento completamente selado no interior do pára-choques. Noutro carro que possuo, a mesma fica localizada no interior de um dos espelhos laterais e só fica exposto uma espécie de pequeno mamilo (hehe) ou protuberância (para os mais sensíveis) da sonda na "carenagem" do espelho que, à vista desarmada, passa completamente despercebida.
No carro da minha namorada, por exemplo, fica num compartimento fechado por detrás da grelha frontal, em frente ao radiador e ligeiramente abaixo do fecho de capot.

Depois de ter lido o seu texto fui confirmar e dois dos três batem rigorosamente certo. Falta o terceiro, mas dois já é uma boa amostra...

Quanto à precisão e fiabilidade dos mesmos, olhe que quando encomendei o carro à Audi disseram-me que "aquilo" é bastante fiável...

A minha crítica ao IPMA mantém-se, mas não leve o meu texto assim tão a sério que isso faz-lhe rugas, homem...

Cumps,


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2014 às 11:39)

Kamikaze disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Calma, caro *vitamos*.
> A minha pequena crítica era apenas referente ao facto de que as temperaturas (como muitas outras coisas no IPMA) nunca batem certo. O resto era uma hipérbole com sarcasmo q.b. e uma pitada de "humor negro".
> ...



Eu não levei nada a mal apenas estou a  dizer aquilo que é uma vedade incontestável. Uma estação meteorológica profissional possui um sensor de temperatura que instalado nas condições padrão é o método mais fiável de aquisição. Ontem disse que a temperatura medida era falsa e eu apenas afirmei que qualquer temperatura medida em condições standard numa estação profissional é, indicutivelmente verdadeira. Apenas em certos casos, que já aconteceram, de operações de manutenção do RS esses valores aparecem alterados e são de tal forma notórios que se nota imediatamente a variação (por vezes em vários graus). Não será o caso... Ou seja, a temperatura medida pelo IPMA é, salvo as ressalvas anteriores, a verdadeira no sítio onde está colocada a estação, obviamente.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2014 às 11:54)

Entretanto... Espectacular o aspecto da já referida entrada fria de Sábado, em especial na parte mais ocidental dos arquipélago dos Açores.  





Claro que o efeito do mar nunca deixará nevar muito baixo, e parece-me que o GFS estará a prever um perfil demasiado seco (demasiado optimista) tendo em conta haver precipitação. 
Mas ainda assim, poderá quem sabe ser um evento memorável em algumas ilhas dos grupos Ocidental e Central se se confirmarem as cartas previstas actualmente.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Jan 2014 às 17:52)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu tem estado em geral muito nublado. Durante a madrugada e manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros.

A saída das 12z do GFS reforça a possibilidade de queda de neve em relação às cotas em algumas ilhas no sábado. No entanto, o GFS não prevê precipitação significativa para todo o arquipélago.


*GFS (Saída das 12z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 200 m
*Flores -* 200 m
*Faial -* 450 m
*Pico -* 450 m
*São Jorge -* 450 m
*Graciosa -* 400 m
*Terceira -* 500 m
*São Miguel -* 700 m
*Santa Maria -* 800 m



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

Cota de 200m no Corvo. Seria inédito ou há registos de alguma vez lá ter nevado?


----------



## Cluster (9 Jan 2014 às 22:52)

Uma pergunta, sendo o Corvo a ilha mais a norte dos Açores, é assim tão difícil de nevar lá, sabendo que tem zonas com cotas superiores a 600 metros? Eu percebo a ilha ser mais "baixinha" que o Pico, claro, mas se falarmos de cotas a 600 metros não deveria ser mais ou menos comparável com as outras ilhas nessas cotas?


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2014 às 23:00)

É "baixinha" e "pequenina". E isso também conta.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2014 às 23:05)

Cluster disse:


> Uma pergunta, sendo o Corvo a ilha mais a norte dos Açores, é assim tão difícil de nevar lá, sabendo que tem zonas com cotas superiores a 600 metros? Eu percebo a ilha ser mais "baixinha" que o Pico, claro, mas se falarmos de cotas a 600 metros não deveria ser mais ou menos comparável com as outras ilhas nessas cotas?



A Ilha do Corvo é muito pequena e a área acima dos 600 é diminuta, para ocorrer neve mais facilmente no meio do oceano é mais fácil se área em que a altitude é elevada for maior pois permite uma maior concentração e retenção de ar frio. No Corvo é difícil isso acontecer, mas não é impossível nevar logicamente, é apenas mais difícil.


----------



## Cluster (9 Jan 2014 às 23:15)

Faz sentido esqueci-me que era muito muito "pequenina" e por isso tem muita influencia marítima. 


edit: Ui a ilha tem 17 km^2 hihi para efeitos de comparação a Deserta Grande é 10 km^2... lol é mesmo pequenina:P


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 00:24)

MSantos disse:


> A Ilha do Corvo é muito pequena e a área acima dos 600 é diminuta, para ocorrer neve mais facilmente no meio do oceano é mais fácil se área em que a altitude é elevada for maior pois permite uma maior concentração e retenção de ar frio. No Corvo é difícil isso acontecer, mas não é impossível nevar logicamente, é apenas mais difícil.



Exactamente por ser mais difícil é que deveriam especificar por ilhas, tal como fazem no Oriental.

No Oriental, eles são tão certinhos que enjoa. Até demais. Quando se referem a queda de neve no Oriental, eles explicam muito bem as coisas como se fossemos todos muito "burrinhos", (passo a expressão) porque toda a gente sabe que não neva em Santa Maria, mas neva em S. Miguel. 

No Ocidental não clarificam. Apenas dão previsão de queda de neve acima dos 700-800 m, dando a ideia que nevar no Corvo é bem mais fácil que em Santa Maria, e no entanto nós sabemos que não é verdade.

Enfim, havia tanta coisa que me podia alongar na questão das cotas que são dadas para as ilhas dos Açores, começando pela temperatura, precipitação e altitude das serras mais altas das diferentes ilhas, mas já nem digo mais nada...

E não Cluster, no Corvo não neva... ou se nevou algum dia, não foi concerteza durante os meus 37 anos de existência neste arquipélago, desde que eu me conheço por gente, ou desde que eu saiba. E o mesmo também para a Graciosa. Neve lá é muito difícil. 

Abraço


----------



## Afgdr (10 Jan 2014 às 00:33)

Chove por aqui há algum tempo, embora com pouca intensidade...


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 00:36)

Mais alguns factos que aprendi hoje . Já agora Azor (ou alguém que saiba responder: ) ), qual foi a temperatura mínima já algum vez registada no Corvo por uma estação fiável, no IPMA (acho que só têm uma estação certo?) ? Vai ser interessante acompanhar a situação deste sábado as fotos aqui publicadas da neve nos Açores e do estado do mar têm sido espectaculares.  

Abraço


----------



## Hazores (10 Jan 2014 às 00:44)

Será que temos hipóteses de nevar no sábado...estou curioso...
Penso que para o grupo central será díficil não devido às temperaturas, essas vão estar suficientemente baixas... mas devido à pouca quantidade de precipitação... sem aguaceiros não há neve.. e a quantidade prevista é muito pouca...contudo, sábado a probabilidade de ir ao cimo da serra é bem elevada nem que seja só para apanhar com um friozinho para arejar as ideias....
Boa noite


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 00:45)

Cluster disse:


> Mais alguns factos que aprendi hoje . Já agora Azor (ou alguém que saiba responder: ) ), qual foi a temperatura mínima já algum vez registada no Corvo por uma estação fiável, no IPMA (acho que só têm uma estação certo?) ? Vai ser interessante acompanhar a situação deste sábado as fotos aqui publicadas da neve nos Açores e do estado do mar têm sido espectaculares.
> 
> Abraço



Olha Cluster não tenho conhecimento em relação à temperatura mais baixa verificada no Corvo, mas posso te adiantar que não deve ter sido mais baixa do que aquela que é registada em outras serras dos Açores como o Pico da Vara em S. Miguel, Santa Bárbara na Terceira, Cabeço Gordo no Faial, ou Pico da Esperança em S. Jorge.

Só para teres noção das coisas, até o próprio IPMA da Delegação dos Açores contraria os seus comunicados.

Foi me dito através de um particular, que um dos directores da Delegação Regional Açores, referiu que na 3 feira passada, não foi o dia mais frio, (e todos nós sabemos que até foi) e ainda disse que neva todos os anos em S. Miguel (quando não cai neve nos Açores todos os anos), mas depois quando fazem as previsões de cotas para S. Miguel, dizem que nunca neva. Loool.

Ou seja, eles próprios acabam por se contradizer. O vídeo que está aí publicado por mim sobre o episódio de neve no Pico da Vara em S. Miguel, foi quase desmentido por um dos funcionários que quase recusou se a aceitar que não foi neve que caíu em S. Miguel. Eles são muito cépticos em relação às previsões de neve para S. Miguel, mas isso não é de agora. Foi sempre assim, mesmo sabendo que chove, e há mais frio na maior montanha da ilha ( que é também a segunda maior elevação do arquipélago depois da montanha do Pico) em comparação com as restantes...

Enfim, quem sabe analisar gráficos ao nível da temperatura, e precipitação ao nível das maiores altitudes das serras açorianas, vai pensar 2 vezes antes de lançar as cotas que costumam lançar para as ilhas. Mas enfim, prefiro ficar por aqui porque isto ainda dava muito pano para manga


----------



## Afgdr (10 Jan 2014 às 01:21)

Azor disse:


> Olha Cluster não tenho conhecimento em relação à temperatura mais baixa verificada no Corvo, mas posso te adiantar que não deve ter sido mais baixa do que aquela que é registada em outras serras dos Açores como o Pico da Vara em S. Miguel, Santa Bárbara na Terceira, Cabeço Gordo no Faial, ou Pico da Esperança em S. Jorge.
> 
> Só para teres noção das coisas, até o próprio IPMA da Delegação dos Açores contraria os seus comunicados.
> 
> ...



Na terça-feira, as mínimas foram baixas, mas já se registaram mínimas mais baixas e talvez tenha sido por isso que uns dos diretores do IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores disse isso. Foi sem dúvida um dia muito frio e vê-se isso quer pelas mínimas, quer pelos valores do windchill.

*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 07/01/2014*

Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo - 8,6ºC
Estação do Aeroporto das Flores - 8,3ºC
Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, Ilha do Faial - *7,8ºC*
Estação do Aeródromo do Pico - 8,2ºC
Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa - 8,7ºC
Estação de Angra do Heroísmo - 9ºC
Estação das Lajes, Terceira - 10,2ºC
Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada - *8ºC*
Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, Ilha de São Miguel - 8,2ºC
Estação do Nordeste, Ilha de São Miguel - *8ºC*
Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria - 9,1ºC


Acrescento que mais uma vez não vigorou qualquer aviso relativamente a temperaturas mínimas nem a queda de neve acima dos 900 m.


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 01:25)

Afgdr disse:


> Na terça-feira, as mínimas foram baixas, mas já se registaram mínimas mais baixas e talvez tenha sido por isso que uns dos diretores do IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores disse isso. Foi sem dúvida um dia muito frio e vê-se isso quer pelas mínimas, quer pelos valores do windchill.
> 
> *Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 07/01/2014*
> 
> ...



De acordo!

Mas a história ainda não fica por aí. Resta é saber explicar também a questão das cotas de neve, a questão de terem dito que todos os anos cai neve em S. Miguel (?) e também a renúncia de alguns em terem aceitado que o que caíu segundo o vídeo exposto nas redes sociais, não foi neve.

Se aquilo não foi neve, então por favor ensinam-me o que é neve ...

Em relação aos alertas de temperaturas, pois nem vale a pena falar


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 01:32)

No Wikipedia e noutros sites internacionais os extremos mínimos parecem rondar os 3,5 4,5 (dependendo da ilha) mas sabe-se pouco do Corvo, talvez porque a estação tenha alguns problemas? De qualquer maneira agradeço outra vez a vossa informação


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 01:40)

Hm a estação oficial do Funchal está com 20 graus a esta hora? Eu sei que a Madeira é quentinha na costa sul mas não costuma estar tanto:P


----------



## Afgdr (10 Jan 2014 às 01:43)

O IPMA prevê para sábado aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve acima dos 600 m para os Grupos Ocidental e Central e acima dos 800 m para o Grupo Oriental. Parece que vai nevar em todas as ilhas! 

Não poderá cair granizo? É que acho que estarão presentes as condições...

Já tinha referido num post há uns tempos que eles não especificam as ilhas onde se prevê determinadas condições e isto induz em erro as pessoas.

Saliento as temperaturas mínimas previstas que poderão atingir os 5ºC em algumas ilhas... Nem imagino o windchill!

Se desta vez não lançarem um aviso relativamente a temperaturas mínimas, mando-lhes mais uma mensagem... É que é erro atrás de erro.




> *Previsão para sábado, 11.janeiro.2014*
> 
> *INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 01:46)

Se se confirmarem ser tão baixas parecem se aproximar dos extremos mínimos (que ainda não sei quais são para ser sincero tendo em conta a fiabilidade da informação  ).


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 01:58)

Hm na estação do Wunderground do Forum Funchal já vai em 20,8 mas reparei que a humidade relativa na mesma está apenas a 32%! Só pode ser lestada, isto estava previsto?


----------



## fablept (10 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

As mínimas de acordo com a Rede HidroMeteorológica dos Açores no dia 7 de Janeiro:





-Apenas incluí as ilhas de S.Miguel, Pico (Estação de São Caetano) e Santa Maria.


Mínimas S.Miguel:
Tronqueira - 07-01-2014 18:50:00	*3,74º*
Lagoa Furnas - 07-01-2014 18:20:00 *5,92º*
Lombo - 07-01-2014 18:10:00 *4,24º*
Chã da Macela - 07-01-2014 16:00:00 *5,96º*

Mínima S.Maria:
07-01-2014 16:50:00 *6,49º*

Mínima Pico:
07-01-2014 11:30:00 *1,14º*



Fonte:
Direção Regional do Ambiente
Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores
http://servicos.srrn.azores.gov.pt/morhi
Consulta efetuada a (2014-01-10)


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 02:42)

Afgdr disse:


> Se desta vez não lançarem um aviso relativamente a temperaturas mínimas, mando-lhes mais uma mensagem... É que é erro atrás de erro.




É tempo perdido Afgdr, e até já sei o que te vão dizer 

Sei que sou muito crítico nessas questões, mas caramba, há coisas que não consigo deixar passar. Ou se faz um bom trabalho, ou então é preferível nem fazer nada, e nessas coisas, sou muito justo e muito correcto. O melhor mesmo, na minha opinião, é fazer um esforço e ignorar certas coisas vindas da parte do IPMA. Que fique ao critério do público. Uma coisa é certa: Já enviei "n" mensagens para eles, e até hoje só tive o silêncio como resposta.

Na minha terra costuma-se dizer "quem cala consente"


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 02:48)

Concordo Azor, se vocês vão ter ai temperaturas perto dos extremos (e os extremos que mencionei eram para regiões costeiras) seria de admirar não lançar os avisos... mas pronto já é sexta e assim o é.


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 02:52)

Cluster disse:


> Concordo Azor, se vocês vão ter ai temperaturas perto dos extremos (e os extremos que mencionei eram para regiões costeiras) seria de admirar não lançar os avisos... mas pronto já é sexta e assim o é.



Esquece Cluster!

Aqui não há avisos relativamente a temperaturas, quer sejam altas ou baixas.

Ou por outra, os avisos em relação à temperatura nos Açores existem tal como na Madeira. O IPMA é que os ignora por completo. Sempre foi assim. Ou dão tudo para certos e determinados grupos, ou não dão nada.

Mas pronto, já sabemos o que a casa gasta. Os recordes mínimos registados ao nível das temperaturas não te sei dizer de cór, mas posso tentar investigar só por curiosidade


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 03:02)

Eu devia ter referido que estava a procura de valores nas estações mais próximas do nível do mar, para tentar comparar todas as ilhas do Arquipélago em condições semelhantes. Também era giro saber o recorde mínimo absoluto em qualquer ilha( a qualquer altitude), este quase de certeza se encontra lá muito em cima depois das nuvens no Pico. Será muito diferente da do Pico Ruivo?


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 03:18)

Cluster disse:


> Eu devia ter referido que estava a procura de valores nas estações mais próximas do nível do mar, para tentar comparar todas as ilhas do Arquipélago em condições semelhantes. Também era giro saber o recorde mínimo absoluto em qualquer ilha( a qualquer altitude), este quase de certeza se encontra lá muito em cima depois das nuvens no Pico. Será muito diferente da do Pico Ruivo?



Como deves de saber, as temperaturas máximas e mínimas previstas, são só para as cidades onde estão localizadas as principais estações, porque se formos para outras zonas das ilhas, o cenário é outro, e é isso que as pessoas se esquecem. Não nos podemos guiar apenas pelas cidades. As ilhas territorialmente são muito mais que isso, tanto seja na Madeira como nos Açores.

Em relação aos recordes das estações ao nível do mar,ou de outras nas zonas interiores das ilhas tenho apenas dados sobre S. Miguel e Terceira, mas o que julgo, é que a montanha do Pico é a zona mais fria e chuvosa de Portugal ( se incluirmos as ilhas no território português).

Os dados que tenho sobre S. Miguel referem que a temperatura média anual varia entre os 9ºC no Pico da Vara e os 17ºC junto à orla costeira. 

A média da temperatura mínima no Inverno desce abaixo dos 5ºC nas zonas mais elevadas, e ultrapassa os 11ºC nas zonas litorais de menor elevação. Quanto à média das temperaturas máximas no Verão, o valor mínimo (16ºC) é novamente atingido nos pontos mais altos da ilha, enquanto o valor máximo (24ºC) ocorre na região litoral. 

Os dados que também tenho em relação à Terceira referem que temperatura média anual varia entre os 9-10ºC no cume da serra de Santa Bárbara, e cerca de 17ºC junto à costa. A temperatura mínima de Inverno varia entre os 4ºC e os 12ºC, enquanto a temperatura máxima de Verão não desce abaixo dos 14ºC e atinge um máximo de 23ºC. Estes valores são também comparáveis aos que são observados em S. Miguel.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 03:49)

Pois eu compreendo foi por isso que usei o termo "semelhantes" e não iguais. De qualquer maneira suponho que perto do mar não variem muito entre todas as ilhas do Arquipélago, as latitudes e longitude são muito semelhantes. Dos dados que vi talvez Santa Maria fosse a mais quentinha tanto nas temperaturas médias como nos extremos de recorde mínimo (acho que andava nos 4,5 ou qualquer coisa). Mas mesmo Santa Maria tinha uma média anual de 17,8 enquanto as outras ilhas 17,6 lembro-me vagamente destes números, acho que tirei da noaa e os valores médios do atlas climatológico das Canárias Açores e Madeira. Em relação ao Corvo só encontrei dados do weatherbase e os dados registados só tem uma amostra dos últimos 9 anos, por isso não da para extrapolar a temperatura mínima comparativamente com as outras estações tão antigas. 

Já agora por curiosidade nesses últimos 9 anos o Corvo foi até aos 6.1 graus o que seria ainda assim a ilha menos fria (em extremos), mas tendo em conta que a amostra são os últimos 9 anos é natural não ser justa esta comparação


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 04:00)

Cluster disse:


> Pois eu compreendo foi por isso que usei o termo "semelhantes" e não iguais. De qualquer maneira suponho que perto do mar não variem muito entre todas as ilhas do Arquipélago, as latitudes e longitude são muito semelhantes. Dos dados que vi talvez Santa Maria fosse a mais quentinha tanto nas temperaturas médias como nos extremos de recorde mínimo (acho que andava nos 4,5 ou qualquer coisa). Mas mesmo Santa Maria tinha uma média anual de 17,8 enquanto as outras ilhas 17,6 lembro-me vagamente destes números, acho que tirei da noaa e os valores médios do atlas climatológico das Canárias Açores e Madeira. Em relação ao Corvo só encontrei dados do weatherbase e os dados registados só tem uma amostra dos últimos 9 anos, por isso não da para extrapolar a temperatura mínima comparativamente com as outras estações tão antigas.



As águas em Santa Maria, de todo o arquipélago são as mais quentinhas.

Santa Maria tem uma parte seca e outra húmida. É um pouco como a Madeira digamos assim. Parece que estás em 2 ilhas diferentes na mesma ilha. Ainda assim, é mais húmida que a Graciosa, esta última muito seca, e muito baixa. Nem há ribeiras sequer na Graciosa, mas em Santa Maria já existem imensas. 

O Pico também é uma ilha quente e algo seca. Também não tem muitos cursos de água como as suas congéneres. Terceira e São Miguel são muito idênticas, embora chova mais em S. Miguel por ser uma ilha mais montanhosa. São também ambas muito húmidas. 

Flores é igualmente tão húmida quanto São Miguel, daí o verde persistente durante todo o ano nestas 2 ilhas, ao contrário de outras. 

São Jorge, humido e chuvoso. 

Faial, um pouco como a Terceira e São Miguel. 

Corvo têm um clima que alguns autores apenas consideram as zonas baixas da ilha como tendo um clima subtropical húmido, tal como as zonas baixas da costa norte da ilha da Madeira.

Em relação aos dados do Corvo, penso que só O IPMA ou a Universidade dos Açores estarão mais a par disso, já que encontrar dados via net sobre aquela ilha, é algo complicado.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 04:37)

É muito difícil, para mim pelo menos, caracterizar um clima principalmente nos Açores e Madeira. Tudo o que disseste faz sentido mas as ilhas são tão diversificadas que um só clima não serve muitas vezes para caracterizar a ilha num todo . 

Uma vez houve uma discussão (e até criei mais tarde um tópico no forum de climatologia) sobre a possibilidade de existência de um clima tropical com estação seca nas zonas mais quentes da Madeira, mais precisamente na costa sul da Madeira. 

Chegou-se à conclusão que poderá ser possivel, tendo em conta que a estação mais quente (Ponta do Sol) tem cumprido os critérios (17,8 média temperatura média do mês mais frio) nos últimos anos. Supostamente há locais mais quentes ainda mas não há estações lá. E depois claro todo aquele planalto acima dos 1300 metros e as montanhas certamente não apresentam clima tropical. Nas zonas mais altas ouvi falar de valores de chuva acima dos 3200mm, e depois na parte seca provavelmente chove quase tanto como no Porto Santo (muito pouco). É como tu dizes muito parecido com Santa Maria. E não podemos dizer que uma ilha é assim ou assado num todo.

Agora falando outra vez nas previsões para sábado, achas mesmo que as temperaturas poderão chegar perto dos 5 senão os 5, nas regiões costeiras?


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 04:50)

Cluster disse:


> É muito difícil, para mim pelo menos, caracterizar um clima principalmente nos Açores e Madeira. Tudo o que disseste faz sentido mas as ilhas são tão diversificadas que um só clima não serve muitas vezes para caracterizar a ilha num todo .
> 
> Uma vez houve uma discussão (e até criei mais tarde um tópico no forum de climatologia) sobre a possibilidade de existência de um clima tropical com estação seca nas zonas mais quentes da Madeira, mais precisamente na costa sul da Madeira.
> 
> ...




Completamente verdade. Só na Madeira existem tantos aspectos climáticos como referiste. Claro que falei apenas no geral e fiz uma caracterização rápida das ilhas a pente fino, porque se fosse esmiuçar cada zona do arquipélago, ou cada ilha, haveria muito mais para dizer...

Há autores que defendem o seguinte critério para os Açores:

clima subtropical húmido até aos 600m
clima oceânico dos 600m ate 1200m
clima alpino acima de 1200m


Para a Madeira:

clima subtropical ate 800m
clima oceanico acima de 800m


Mas claro que isso ainda dava muito pano para manga para descrever cada ilha, porque cada ilha da Macaronésia tem inerente em si vários micro climas específicos 

Em relação às mínimas previstas, é bastante provável que em alguns locais das zonas costeiras chegue a esse valor. 

Por exemplo, na 3 feira passada registei uma máxima de 7 º C às 21 h da noite, quando passava de carro numa zona baixa perto do mar para entrar para a minha freguesia que fica a 300/400 m acima do nível do mar, e quando cheguei à minha freguesia já marcava 6 º C, por isso penso que vai haver de novo a repetição dos últimos dias.

Se essa massa de ar polar conseguir chegar à Madeira, é bem provável que nas zonas costeiras a norte da ilha as temperaturas também desçam bastante.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 04:56)

E já agora em relação aos dados do Corvo, mesmo naquele atlas climatológico das nossas ilhas(que teve a participação do IM e os espanhóis) não apresenta muitos valores para o Corvo (só entre a década 70-80). Isto faz me pensar que a estação está um pouco esquecida ou mal gerida ou apresenta problemas, hás de reparar que nos resumos mensais dos Açores muitas vezes não aparecem os valores do Corvo e às vezes só usam valores parciais. 

Gostava que houvessem mais estações no nosso País, por exemplo a estação de bica da cana (1500 metros "apenas") na Madeira tem um recorde de mínimas para a ilha de -9.5 graus. Acredito que estações perto do pico ruivo pudessem fornecer valores mais baixos .


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 05:02)

Cluster disse:


> E já agora em relação aos dados do Corvo, mesmo naquele atlas climatológico das nossas ilhas(que teve a participação do IM e os espanhóis) não apresenta muitos valores para o Corvo (só entre a década 70-80). Isto faz me pensar que a estação está um pouco esquecida ou mal gerida ou apresenta problemas, hás de reparar que nos resumos mensais dos Açores muitas vezes não aparecem os valores do Corvo e às vezes só usam valores parciais.
> 
> Gostava que houvessem mais estações no nosso País, por exemplo a estação de bica da cana (1500 metros "apenas") na Madeira tem um recorde máximo para a ilha de -9.5 graus. Acredito que estações perto do pico ruivo pudessem fornecer valores mais baixos .



Sim, já tinha reparado também nisso Cluster.

Há muita coisa que está ainda por completar tanto da Madeira como dos Açores. Em relação a esse Atlas que referiste,é muito bom, pena é que só tivessem sido estudadas as ilhas maiores e principais do arquipélago da Madeira e Açores. Enfim...e com esta me vou  

Abraço meteorológico,


----------



## Cluster (10 Jan 2014 às 05:10)

Abraço preparem-se para o frio: P.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jan 2014 às 10:55)

Bom dia!

Hoje o céu aqui pela Lagoa e Ribeira Chã apresenta-se muito nublado e durante a noite choveu. Hoje está um pouco mais quente, cerca de 15ºC por aqui. Mas amanhã regressa o frio


----------



## rozzo (10 Jan 2014 às 11:08)

Bastante impressionante esta carta de previsão do modelo mesoscala NAE:


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Jan 2014 às 16:54)

@rozzo, trocas isso por miúdos?


----------



## rozzo (10 Jan 2014 às 17:21)

AzoresPower disse:


> @rozzo, trocas isso por miúdos?



A azul é precipitação sob a forma de chuva, e a rosa sob a forma de neve.
Isto previsto pelo modelo de mesoscala NAE. É altamente invulgar ver um modelo a dar neve de forma generalizada naquela área enorme do Atlântico, e esse limite está pertíssimo do grupo Ocidental dos Açores.

Os perfis verticais são impressionantes, com temperaturas de ponto de orvalho negativas até quase à superfície, mas claro temperaturas do ar bem positivas devido ao efeito do mar. A previsão é de uma atmosfera bastante seca o que apesar das temperaturas altas permite a resistência de flocos mais tempo em temperaturas positivas, e claro durante aguaceiros as quedas na temperatura serão notórias. Mas os modelos apresentam pouca precipitação, poderá ser o maior problema. Ainda assim, com água do mar a uns 15º e temperatura abaixo dos -30º aos 500hPa acho que será de esperar alguma instabilidade moderada.

Acho que em aguaceiros mais favoráveis (caso ocorram) poderia mesmo nevar a cotas inferiores a 500m no grupo Ocidental e em parte do grupo Central da parte da tarde. Aguardemos e vamos ver, estou bastante curioso, afinal é um evento pouco frequente que não dá para fazer grandes prognósticos por eventos passados semelhantes, pois são muito escassos.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Jan 2014 às 17:35)

É uma pena haver pouca precipitação...


----------



## Azor (10 Jan 2014 às 21:05)

Bom, o IPMA prevê mínimas que podem atingir os *0 º C* na madrugada de Domingo nas maiores altitudes das ilhas. A possibilidade para neve também está presente nestas mesmas serras.

Pico da Vara - São Miguel
Santa Bárbara - Terceira
Pico da Esperança - São Jorge
Montanha do Pico - Pico
Cabeço Gordo - Faial 
Morro Alto - Flores 

Vamos ver

Sigo com chuva por vezes um pouco intensa e algum vento.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Jan 2014 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com chuva e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, caíram alguns aguaceiros ao longo do dia. Agora à noite, têm caído alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.

Mantém-se a previsão de aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo e de neve amanhã. Embora estejam presentes as condições para a queda de neve nos pontos mais altos de algumas ilhas, o GFS continua a prever precipitação pouco significativa.


*GFS (Saída das 12z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 250 m
*Flores -* 300 m
*Faial -* 550 m
*Pico -* 550 m
*São Jorge -* 500 m
*Graciosa -* 450 m
*Terceira -* 550 m
*São Miguel -* 750 m
*Santa Maria -* 900 m


Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Mawk (10 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

Azor disse:


> Bom, o IPMA prevê mínimas que podem atingir os *0 º C* na madrugada de Domingo nas maiores altitudes das ilhas. A possibilidade para neve também está presente nestas mesmas serras.
> 
> Pico da Vara - São Miguel
> Santa Bárbara - Terceira
> ...



Estive a ver no Google Earth algumas das altitudes na ilha de S. Miguel. De acordo com a post do Afgdr (da GFS) a altitude mínima para a ilha é de 750m. 

Alguém sabe se a queda de neve também será possível ao fim da tarde na montanha Barrosa? - ponto mais alto à esquerda da Lagoa do Fogo com a altitude máxima de 947 metros. (atingindo os 0ºC como no Pico da Vara)


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 00:18)

Mawk disse:


> Estive a ver no Google Earth algumas das altitudes na ilha de S. Miguel. De acordo com a post do Afgdr (da GFS) a altitude mínima para a ilha é de 750m.
> 
> Alguém sabe se a queda de neve também será possível ao fim da tarde na montanha Barrosa? - ponto mais alto à esquerda da Lagoa do Fogo com a altitude máxima de 947 metros. (atingindo os 0ºC como no Pico da Vara)



Bem-vindo Mawk! 

Acho que será possível. O IPMA prevê aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve acima dos 800 metros em São Miguel amanhã.

No entanto, o GFS prevê pouca quantidade de precipitação. A precipitação é um fator determinante na queda de neve e por isso só nos resta esperar para ver o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 00:21)

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 09/2014*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: A passagem de uma superfície frontal pelo arquipélago provocará precipitação pontualmente Forte nas ilhas do grupo Oriental, assim emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 00:27)

O IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores publicou no seu Facebook uma mensagem relativamente ao tempo frio que se irá verificar amanhã, 11 de Janeiro e no domingo, dia 12 de Janeiro em todo o arquipélago.

Facebook: IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores




> Para os devidos efeitos e, em actualização da previsão da queda de neve nos Açores, informa-se que:
> 
> 1º - Na sequência da entrada de uma massa de ar polar, espera-se (para dia 11 de janeiro, sábado) uma descida dos valores da temperatura do ar (temperatura mínima atinja os 5ºC em Santa Cruz das Flores e em Angra do Heroísmo e os 7ºC na Horta e Ponta Delgada) e um aumento da intensidade do vento (FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 75 km/h no Grupo Ocidental, e fresco a muito fresco (30/50 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h nos Grupos Central e Oriental).
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 00:56)

O SRPCBA - Açores publicou uma nota informativa relativamente ao tempo frio com recomendações para a população.

Facebook: SRPCBA - Açores


----------



## Hazores (11 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

Boa noite,

Apenas digo isto.... Se chovesse torrencialmente amanhã para mim seria um dia espetacular....Aposto que ficaria tudo branquinho....

Contudo, já vai ser bem interessante, pois nunca vi o IPMA a alertar os Açorianos para um dia frio...só espero que se atingem recordes...

Boa noite


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 01:55)

Chuva torrencial por aqui...


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 02:10)

Boa noite.

Chuva torrencial que é um mistério por aqui. 

Fui obrigado a fazer marcha atrás numa estrada porque estava completamente intransitável para eu passar de carro, dada a força das águas.

Tive de me aventurar a ir para casa por uma canada de vacas  Bem podem imaginar como está o meu carro nesta altura, enfim, só comigo mesmo.

Concordo com o Hazor, se esta chuva viesse amanhã, acredito que o arquipélago pudesse ficar bem branquinho, mas infelizmente o que parece é que a neve vai ser muito pouca, uma vez que a precipitação vai ser mínima... enfim... ou aparece tudo fora da melhor altura, ou então não aparece nada...

Por agora a chuva acalmou um pouco mas o vento ainda sopra e está muito nevoeiro baixo pela serra.

Boa noite a todos!


----------



## Cluster (11 Jan 2014 às 05:40)

Então esse frio ainda não parece ter chegado as temperaturas ainda estão "altas".


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Jan 2014 às 11:13)

Cluster disse:


> Então esse frio ainda não parece ter chegado as temperaturas ainda estão "altas".



Sim, estão.

Mais de 10 graus.


----------



## Mawk (11 Jan 2014 às 13:28)

Afgdr disse:


> Bem-vindo Mawk!
> 
> Acho que será possível. O IPMA prevê aguaceiros que poderão ser de neve acima dos 800 metros em São Miguel amanhã.
> 
> No entanto, o GFS prevê pouca quantidade de precipitação. A precipitação é um fator determinante na queda de neve e por isso só nos resta esperar para ver o que vai acontecer.



Obrigado pela resposta


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

As 5 estações mais frescas às 12h, segundo o IPMA:

Flores (Aeródromo): *8,5ºC*
Corvo (Aerporto): 8,8ºC
Graciosa (Aeródromo): 10,6ºC
Pico (Aeródromo): 10,8ºC
Horta (O. P. Mónaco): 11,2ºC


S. Caetano, no Pico, a 720 m de altitude, regista valores interessantes de temperatura, mas nada de muito extremo.







Fonte.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2014 às 13:39)

Cluster disse:


> Gostava que houvessem mais estações no nosso País, por exemplo a estação de bica da cana (1500 metros "apenas") na Madeira tem um recorde de mínimas para a ilha de -9.5 graus. Acredito que estações perto do pico ruivo pudessem fornecer valores mais baixos .



Bica da Cana tem uma particularidade que o Pico Ruivo não tem. É que fica num planalto sujeito a inversões térmicas.
E a actual estação de Bica da Cana até está a região mais alta do planalto.
A meio do mesmo e numa pequena depressão, as temperaturas mínimas deverão ser certamente inferiores.

Quando lá estive em Novembro, logo após o pôr do sol apanhei 5ºC a meio do planalto, quando nos Picos a temperatura deveria ser próxima dos 10ºC.

Para os Picos atingirem temperaturas da ordem de grandeza desse recorde, teria que haver muito frio aos 850hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2014 às 15:03)

Meteosat 0 degree Multi-Sensor Precipitation Estimate West Atlantic
* * *
Meteosat 0 degree Airmass West Atlantic​


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 15:56)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Durante a madrugada e manhã, os aguaceiros foram por vezes fortes acompanhados de rajadas fortes. De vez em quando, cai um aguaceiro.

Parece que desta vez algumas ilhas não vão ter sorte relativamente à queda de neve nos seus pontos mais altos. O GFS mantém a previsão de pouca precipitação.

*GFS (Saída das 06z) - Cotas mínimas previstas:*

*Corvo -* 300 m
*Flores -* 350 m
*Faial -* 500 m
*Pico -* 500 m
*São Jorge -* 500 m
*Graciosa -* 450 m
*Terceira -* 550 m
*São Miguel -* 700 m
*Santa Maria -* 850 m



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Jan 2014 às 16:32)

Por acaso, estava aqui para perguntar ao _*Hazores*_ se já haviam indícios de queda de neve para os lados da costa Oeste. 
Mesmo assim, penso que será um tiro no escuro, mas vamos a ver...

Sigo com uns "tórridos" 12º.

O Natal já acabou, mas: "_Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow..._"

Cumps,

*Edit: As temperaturas começaram a descer mais acentuadamente. O destaque vai para o Grupo Ocidental que já está na casa dos 8º graus. Pelo Grupo Central já descem, mas acredito que neve só lá para a noite/madrugada. Durante o dia de hoje, o céu tem-se apresentado pouco nublado com bastante sol e sem indícios de chuva. No Grupo Oriental, acredito que talvez o Pico da Vara seja o premiado, mas digo isto com muitas reticências.*


----------



## Cluster (11 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

AnDré disse:


> Bica da Cana tem uma particularidade que o Pico Ruivo não tem. É que fica num planalto sujeito a inversões térmicas.
> E a actual estação de Bica da Cana até está a região mais alta do planalto.
> A meio do mesmo e numa pequena depressão, as temperaturas mínimas deverão ser certamente inferiores.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação!


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 19:16)

Kamikaze disse:


> Por acaso, estava aqui para perguntar ao _*Hazores*_ se já haviam indícios de queda de neve para os lados da costa Oeste.
> Mesmo assim, penso que será um tiro no escuro, mas vamos a ver...
> 
> Sigo com uns "tórridos" 12º.
> ...




Toda a gente sabe que o efeito da maritimidade no arquipélago, é muito grande, no desencadeamento de queda de neve para os Açores.

Ficou provado desta vez (com a cota de 300 metros prevista para as Flores) que na verdade nevou aos 800. Por outras palavras, nevou a mais 500 em cima!!
Isto segundo os meteogramas de Portugal e as previsões do IPMA. 

No entanto, a Meteogalicia também previu nevar naquela ilha aos 400 m de altitude, quando sabemos que a presença da mesma ocorreu a partir dos 800m. Melhor dizendo, a mais 400 em cima!

Quando se aposta em cotas muito baixas para ilhas pequenas, temos que ser sempre cautelosos e minimamente responsáveis naquilo que prevemos, porque é mais fácil atribuir cotas baixas a ilhas grandes e de maior altitude, que a ilhas pequenas de menor altitude, e como disse o André e muito bem, para nevar a cotas mais baixas tinha de haver mais frio em altitude aos 850 hp.

O meu palpite é que ainda durante esta noite, poderá haver queda de neve (ainda que seja pouca) nas ilhas de maior expressão em altitude como São Miguel, Terceira, Faial, e Flores, onde já nevou nesta ilha alguns vestígios acima dos 800 m. 

Portanto, há ainda uma possibilidade para queda de neve em São Miguel, Terceira, e Faial, exceptuando-se obviamente as Flores onde já nevou (ainda que pouco) e o Pico, onde todos os anos cai neve e não é novidade alguma. Todas as restantes nos seus cumes mais altos poderão ter apenas granizo.

Nesta altura sigo já com 9º c


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

O frio já se começa a notar por aqui.

Temperatura atual: 11ºC



*SEVIRI*


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 19:21)

Afgdr disse:


> O frio já se começa a notar por aqui.
> 
> Temperatura atual: 12ºC



12 º C? Ainda???

Eu já vou com 9 º C e o Windchill já se sente bem aqui pela zona oeste


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 19:26)

Tronqueira e Chã da Macela em São Miguel já vão com 6 e 7 º c respectivamente:


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Azor disse:


> 12 º C? Ainda???
> 
> Eu já vou com 9 º C e o Windchill já se sente bem aqui pela zona oeste



Por aqui estão 11ºC...

Já reparaste na precipitação prevista? Quase nada...

Entretanto, já viste algum aviso de frio para os Açores?


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

Afgdr disse:


> Por aqui estão 11ºC...
> 
> Já reparaste na precipitação prevista? Quase nada...
> 
> Entretanto, já viste algum aviso de frio para os Açores?



Ok já está descer então aí.

Na Lagoa vocês têm um microclima particular abrigado pela Serra de Água Pau, mas mesmo assim ela está caindo a pique.

Eu bem disse uma vez. Nem que as temperaturas descessem um dia aos 0 º C nos Açores, ia haver um aviso emitido, e pelos vistos não me enganei. 

E esta noite é bem possível que elas ultrapassem mesmo os 0 º C no Pico da Vara, isto sem falar no Windchill que segundo está previsto atingirá os - 10 º C  

Já são muitos anos a lidar com eles e já sabemos o que a casa gasta


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 20:48)

Já vou com *8.6 º C* mas como está vento, a sensação térmica é maior. 

Tenho registo de já estarem *2 º C* na Serra da Barrosa a 947 m de altitude. No Pico da Vara a 1108 m já deve ter passado os *0 º C*


----------



## Hazores (11 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

Kamikaze disse:


> Por acaso, estava aqui para perguntar ao _*Hazores*_ se já haviam indícios de queda de neve para os lados da costa Oeste.
> Mesmo assim, penso que será um tiro no escuro, mas vamos a ver...
> 
> Sigo com uns "tórridos" 12º.
> ...



Frio sei que está quanto a neve não sei, mas acredito que a partir de agora os aguaceiros lá no too da serra de santa bárbara possam ser de neve... mas não me parece que vá lá cima confirmar


----------



## Afgdr (11 Jan 2014 às 21:28)

Está muito frio por aqui... 

Temperatura atual: 10ºC


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2014 às 21:50)

Boa noite! Quanto aos avisos que têm de ser dados, eles existem, consultem:

http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/?pagina=noticias&subPagina=srpcba&noticia=1&id_news=953

Já que se falou em riscos de acidentes...está tudo aí!

Bom evento!!


----------



## Mawk (11 Jan 2014 às 21:56)

Suponho que a estas horas ninguém esteja no Pico da Vara ou na serra da Barrosa, nem mesmo em outras serras de outras ilhas.

Não me parece que haja grande iluminação nesses lugares...

De dia tudo bem, agora de noite a coisa torna-se mais complicada


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 21:56)

Segundo últimas informações,  já cai forte granizada no Nordeste e Pico da Pedra. O Pico da Vara, Pico Bartolomeu, e o Planalto dos Graminhais já devem estar brancos. Pena ser à noite. Com sorte a ilha ainda amanhece branca nas suas serras mais altas 

Muito provavelmente também já deve estar caindo algo (com sorte) na Barrosa e Sete Cidades também.

Estou com *6 º C* 


(Sim Afgdr, era exactamente isso a que me referia, mas pronto quem somos nós para dizer o contrário...)


----------



## Mawk (11 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

Azor disse:


> Segundo últimas informações,  já cai forte granizada no Nordeste e Pico da Pedra. O Pico da Vara, Pico Bartolomeu, e o Planalto dos Graminhais já devem estar brancos. Pena ser à noite. Com sorte a ilha ainda amanhece branca nas suas serras mais altas
> 
> Muito provavelmente também já deve estar caindo algo (com sorte) na Barrosa e Sete Cidades também.
> 
> ...



Seria mesmo interessante se amanhã de manhã houvesse ainda neve ou granizo nas montanhas altas


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 22:10)

Mawk disse:


> Seria mesmo interessante se amanhã de manhã houvesse ainda neve ou granizo nas montanhas altas



Da maneira que está frio a cotas baixas, imagina então na serra 

Por isso penso que o gelo deve se aguentar até ao nascer do dia.

As maiores serras de São Miguel (depois da montanha do Pico) são as zonas mais chuvosas dos Açores com uma média anual de 5000 mm, logo é mais provável que por lá caia maior frequência de aguaceiros que nas zonas mais baixas. 

Tenho é pena dos animais que por lá andam, uma vez que não estão habituados a este panorama, mas até eles se adaptam a tudo


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Jan 2014 às 22:23)

Na costa Sul/Sueste já caíram, entre as 19H45 e as 21H, três "granizados".

O _windchill_ é arrasador! Nem quero imaginar quem vive a cotas mais altas, mas já vou tirar isso a limpo com temperaturas reais às diferentes cotas.


----------



## Azor (11 Jan 2014 às 22:32)

*Re: IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas*

Forte *granizada *na minha zona 

Só de ir lá fora quase fiquei congelado. Nem sinto as mãos para escrever. Já vou com *5 º C*


----------



## Mawk (11 Jan 2014 às 22:35)

Parece que já nevou na Serra de Santa Bárbara - Teceira 

Fonte "Tal Disparate" Foto de Ruben Tavares


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2014 às 22:36)

Posts sobre avisos do IPMA movidos para aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/ipma-novidades-duvidas-criticas-5154-25.html


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Jan 2014 às 01:22)

Renovados votos de boa noite,

Aqui vão os valores que registei:
Nas zonas costeiras a temperatura anda pelos 8º graus, logo, confere com os dados do IPMA. Passei inclusivamente próximo do Observatório Tenente Coronel José Agostinho e a mesma era equivalente ao anunciado pelo IPMA.

Por exemplo, em zonas com cotas mais altas vi, inclusivamente, o termómetro, por alguns momentos, descer até aos 5º graus. Mas a temperatura mais frequente naquela zona específica foi de 7º graus, apesar de ter-se mantido durante bastante tempo nos 6º.

À entrada de Angra do Heroísmo, ocorreu uma forte queda de granizo e chuva de faz o termómetro descer até aos 5º graus. De facto, alguns condutores mais imprudentes (o mesmo idiota que seguia dois carros à frente) apanharam alguns sustos em algumas curvas mais pronunciadas devido à acumulação de gelo na estrada.

Na zona onde me encontro, a uma cota relativamente elevada, sigo com 6º graus fixos já há algumas horas.

Mais uma vez, o windchill é brutal e corta a face como se mil macacos furiosos espetassem estalactites na fronha...

De resto, só quero deixar o pedido de cautela e precaução nas estradas. Se não for por vós, que seja pelos outros.

Cumps,


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jan 2014 às 01:37)

Temperatura atual: 8ºC

Fui ao Pico da Barrosa há cerca de 1 hora e está bastante frio lá em cima. As bermas estão com algum granizo. Temperatura: 1ºC

Estou com esperança que neve acima dos 900 m, apesar da pouca precipitação. 



Nota: Na altura, o termómetro registava 3ºC, mas como sei que são sempre sensivelmente 2ºC a menos estava, por isso, 1ºC.


----------



## Hazores (12 Jan 2014 às 02:03)

Boa noite,

Sim agora há neve na serra, na última hora queda de granizo mais frequente aqui pela zona oeste...

como o Kamikaze referiu a sensação térmica é real... ou melhor relamente é fria....
já faz muito tempo que não sentia um dia como hoje...Isto sim é inverno...


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Jan 2014 às 02:04)

Voltou a chover (com algumas pedrinhas de gelo à mistura) com bastante intensidade na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo e continua neste preciso momento. O que quer dizer que deve estar a nevar com intensidade na Serra de Santa Bárbara.

Gosta de perguntar, igualmente, ao *Afdgr* se o termómetro da viatura dele é de origem ou _aftermarket_.
É que no caso das sondas de temperatura dos automóveis mais antigos, os valores não baixavam dos 0º ou, em alguns casos, de 1º positivo.

Só a título de curiosidade, já vi uma sonda adquirida no eBay ser mal montada numa viatura de um amigo (o cabo da sonda estava demasiadamente próximo do motor) e era "normal" o dito cujo assinalar 90º de temperatura exterior.

Cumps,

*Edit [1H06]: Valente pancada de granizo e chuva.*


----------



## Hazores (12 Jan 2014 às 02:11)

Com estes aguaceiros quem tem caído por aqui certamente que no topo da serra já deve ter alguma neve acumulada...só espero que aguente até amanhã de manhã para ver a serra branca...


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Jan 2014 às 02:15)

Hazores disse:


> Com estes aguaceiros quem tem caído por aqui certamente que no topo da serra já deve ter alguma neve acumulada...só espero que aguente até amanhã de manhã para ver a serra branca...



Também pensei no mesmo. E quando questionei anteriormente sobre a presença de neve é porque equacionei o facto de o Hazores poder ter tido acesso a algum "diz-que-disse".

Cumps,


----------



## Hazores (12 Jan 2014 às 02:19)

o único "diz que disse" foi umas fotos no facebook que vi agora de pessoal que está em cima da serra por volta da meia noite que fotografou os vestígios de neve...
mas acredito que do modo que chove neste momento lá em cima certamente é neve...ainda para mais consegue-se ver as luzes das antenas, do radar e de muitos carros pela serra acima...


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Jan 2014 às 02:35)

Hazores disse:


> o único "diz que disse" foi umas fotos no facebook que vi agora de pessoal que está em cima da serra por volta da meia noite que fotografou os vestígios de neve...
> mas acredito que do modo que chove neste momento lá em cima certamente é neve...ainda para mais consegue-se ver as luzes das antenas, do radar e de muitos carros pela serra acima...



Grato pela info...

Aproveito para assinalar que volta a chover com muita intensidade (e o tal granizo à mistura) na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## Azor (12 Jan 2014 às 06:04)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros de granizo com bastante wind chill, nesta altura só se sente agora mais o frio. Um gelo lá fora!

Neste momento registo uma máxima de 6 º C. Notei também que durante a passagem dos aguaceiros, a temperatura tendia a descer, como foi o caso do último.

Há notícias (embora não confirmadas) de alguma neve na Barrosa (ainda que pouca) e outra para os lados do Pico da Vara.

Se o frio se aguentar toda a noite, é bastante provável que algumas serras (as mais elevadas da ilha) amanheçam algo brancas.

Chã da Macela em S. Miguel regista de momento 4.237º C, e só fica a uma altitude de 300 metros. 






Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Art-J (12 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

Bem, depois de 2 dias de tempo leste com máximas a variar entre os 22 e os 24 graus, temos agora tempo de sul. Máxima mais baixa, mínima mais alta, mais humidade e alguma precipitação.


----------



## Aero (12 Jan 2014 às 13:56)

Reporte da ilha do Faial.

Ontem por volta das 15 ao sair de casa, notei algumas pedras de granizo muito pequenos, vi a temperatura e a hr, e decidi ir ao pico da ilha. A caminho do cabeço gordo começou a granizar. Eram pedras muito pequenas, e tinham flocos de neve misturados. A temperatura andava pelos -2ºC a 1ºC. As nuvens presentes eram convenctivas dai que a maioria da precipitação fosse sob a forma de granizo (10%agua, 30%neve, 60%granizo) no entanto, foi uma bela experiência. Não sou Açoriano, vivo cá ha cerca de 3anos, pelo que não foi uma grande novidade, mas não deixa de ser um evento notável, e a alegria das pessoas era evidente!

Já esta semana subi o pico, tenho tido um belo estagio de neve antes de ir para os alpes... Nos Açores!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2014 às 17:36)

O dia de ontem ficou marcado pela queda de neve/granizo nos topos mais elevados das ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central. Reporto duas das várias fotografias colocadas on line:












2014 © António Araújo


----------



## Hazores (12 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

Boa noite,

nsta segunda foto que o gerofil publicou dá para ver perfeitamente o radar meteorológico instalado no cimo da serra de santa bárbara na ilha terceira...


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2014 às 20:57)

Buenas

Novamente noite fria em PDL. A Estação do IPMA no Nordeste indica 9,4º 

Infelizmente as estações do Projecto Climaat continuam off


----------



## Afgdr (12 Jan 2014 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Temperatura atual: 9ºC

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo do dia. Durante a madrugada e manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2014 às 23:10)

Hazores disse:


> em primeiro lugar isto é um off topic, mas tenho que dizer....
> 
> Quando vi não queria acreditar mas pelos vistos já está nas bancas...pelo menos online http://noticias.sapo.pt/banca/local/#6766
> 
> ...


Não sei se viram mas para encerrar este assunto aqui fica:
http://www.correiodosacores.info/index.php/8-regional/4393-rectificacao-neve-em-sao-miguel


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2014 às 13:49)

olá, está foto foi tirada por mim sábado a cerca de 900metros na ilha do Faial após um forte aguaceiro de neve. Eram cerca das 16.30, inicialmente começou por ser sleet e depois muita neve.... Podia ter aguentado mais. Teve uma duração aproximada de 20 a 25 minutos. Tive reporte dos 1043metros onde a temperatura se situava nos -1, na cota onde me encontrava registava 0. 
Abraço


----------



## Afgdr (14 Jan 2014 às 00:50)

Boa noite!

Sigo com muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas.




Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Norther (14 Jan 2014 às 01:15)

> É por causa da ausência de ligação de fibra óptica entre o Grupo Ocidental e os restantes...
> Como a ligação é analógica, perde-se alguma intensidade pelo caminho.
> 
> Agora a sério, não "stressem" com o IPMA porque, garantidamente, vai nevar. A dúvida prende-se apenas com a quantidade.
> ...




Também já subi no Verão durante a noite para ver o amanhecer que é fantástico mas também adorava subir assim com um belo nevão sendo o ideal num dia de sol para ver a paisagem


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2014 às 23:09)

Off-topic mas notícia interessante:

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/e...l-para-transbordo-de-armas-sirias_185142.html


----------



## lserpa (14 Jan 2014 às 23:09)

Boa noite, aqui pela Horta sigo com céu muito nublado, vento 30km/h sw. Chuva fraca e 15,9 de temperatura. Espera-se uma descida da temperatura nas próximas horas após a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria muito debilitada  Amanhã certamente a temperatura deverá oscilar entre os 15 e os 10 graus. 
Mais uma vez, temos um forte anticiclone na área


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jan 2014 às 00:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas.





Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## CT2KBX (15 Jan 2014 às 09:43)

Neve np Pico:
Cláudio Silva


----------



## rbsmr (15 Jan 2014 às 14:26)

Vai aí qualquer coisa em direcção à Madeira vindo de oeste. Consultar também a imagem de satélite.


----------



## icewoman (15 Jan 2014 às 22:36)

rbsmr disse:


> Vai aí qualquer coisa em direcção à Madeira vindo de oeste. Consultar também a imagem de satélite.





olhando a imgagem de satelite agora diria que ja passou....


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jan 2014 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde.




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2014 às 02:05)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, registo 12c. Está uma noite muito agradável para o mês de janeiro  

Hoje pela Horta (quarta 15-01-14) durante a tarde, tivemos vento noroeste fresco a muito fresco, máxima registada pela minha estação 15,9 e cerca de 1,3mm de chuva registado na madrugada. 

Boa quinta-feira e bom AA que ele anda aí


----------



## racevw (16 Jan 2014 às 12:29)

Costa Norte da Madeira e Porto Santo em aviso vermelho para o mar pelo IPMA 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.sam.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2014 às 21:48)

*Ondas podem atingir 12 a 14 metros de altura na Costa Norte e no Porto Santo*



A ondulação prevista para o 'pico' da tempestade marítima que se aproxima da Madeira e que deverá fustigar particularmente a Costa Norte e a Ilha do Porto Santo, aponta para a possibilidade de se registar pontualmente ondas de 12 a 14 metros de altura. Daí o 'aviso vermelho' para a forte agitação marítima nas duas áreas geográficas da Região, que vigorará entre as 18 horas de amanhã e as 6 da manhã de sábado.
De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), ao longo da noite e madrugada estão previstas ondas de noroeste com 7 a 8 metros de altura significativa, podendo atingir pontualmente os 12 a 14 metros de altura máxima.
Contudo já ao final da próxima madrugada a ondulação vai começar a crescer. Até ao meio-dia deverá oscilar entre os 4 a 5 metros (aviso amarelo), depois aumentará para ondas com 5 a 7 metros (aviso laranja) até o final da tarde, seguindo-se o período mais crítico.

dnoticias


----------



## Afgdr (17 Jan 2014 às 01:10)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, em geral, muito nublado, com boas abertas.


Uma boa sexta-feira a todos.


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2014 às 20:44)

Boa noite, sigo com, céu com períodos de muito nublado alguns chuviscos fracos e registo 14,5c.
Tudo aponta que o anticiclone montou acampamento aqui pelos Açores... Já vi vários modelos e pelo menos durará mais 15 dias... Que tédio!!!!!!


----------



## fablept (17 Jan 2014 às 21:05)

lserpa disse:


> Boa noite, sigo com, céu com períodos de muito nublado alguns chuviscos fracos e registo 14,5c.
> Tudo aponta que o anticiclone montou acampamento aqui pelos Açores... Já vi vários modelos e pelo menos durará mais 15 dias... Que tédio!!!!!!



Deixa estar o anticiclone por estas bandas, que o meu sismometro agradece!  Já bastou 2/3 semanas que só registava vento e a ondulação..


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2014 às 00:38)

*SATA cancela voo entre as ilhas Terceira e São Jorge*

O mau tempo levou hoje a SATA a cancelar a ligação aérea Terceira/São Jorge/Terceira, nos Açores, deixando em terra 78 passageiros, disse à Lusa o porta-voz da empresa. Segundo José Gamboa, 49 passageiros pretendiam viajar para São Jorge e 29 deveriam ter saído daquela ilha do grupo Central dos Açores. Aqueles passageiros serão reencaminhados na amanhã. 
Além disso, "devido ao nevoeiro, o voo desta manhã Boston/Ponta Delgada/Lisboa não aterrou na ilha de São Miguel e divergiu para a Terceira", indicou.  Os 38 passageiros que vinham de Boston e iam para Lisboa "seguem esta noite para Lisboa a partir de Ponta Delgada", enquanto que outros 49 saem também hoje da Terceira para Ponta Delgada num voo da Sata Air Açores, acrescentou.

Lusa / RTP Açores


----------



## lserpa (21 Jan 2014 às 15:26)

Boa tarde, sigo com nevoeiro até aos pés :/ 17c, chuviscos humidade 97%


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2014 às 17:03)

Off-Topic

The Guardian escolhe Açores para férias de aventura

http://boasnoticias.pt/noticias_the...res-para-ferias-de-aventura_18501.html?page=0


----------



## ijv (23 Jan 2014 às 17:37)

Zonas altas de Santo António (Sitio das Casas)- estrela com muito vento.
Temp atual 10.5ºC
Hum atual 21%
press atual 1026 hpa
Dir atual NW 8.6km/h
Rajada máxima de hoje 49.0 km/h às 05:38


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2014 às 23:52)

Não é por nada mas esse vento aqui nos açores é para meninos


----------



## Art-J (26 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Pela Madeira temos tido vento norte e pouca precipitação.
Máximas entre os 20ºC e os 24ºC, mínimas entre os 14ºC e os 17ºC.






Acho que este ano a costa sul-sudoeste da Madeira terá um ano tropical (temp. média nos meses mais frios > 17,7ºC; na Ponta do Sol seguimos esnte mês com uma média de 18,5ºC).


----------



## Afgdr (27 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco.

Durante esta semana, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado/encoberto, tendo-se apresentando limpo/pouco nublado para o final da semana. Caiu algum chuvisco e caíram também alguns aguaceiros.



Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2014 às 17:31)

Anticilone, anticilone, anticiclone...só dá mesmo anticiclone....
Para quando uma depressão para quebrar este todo poderoso anticiclone...não é já este mês...


----------



## CptRena (27 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Hazores disse:


> Anticilone, anticilone, anticiclone...só dá mesmo anticiclone....
> Para quando uma depressão para quebrar este todo poderoso anticiclone...não é já este mês...



Aguentem que vocês já tiveram a vossa dose. Agora é a nossa vez de ter as depressões. Impressão minha ou já estão com síndrome de abstinência 
Vá, aguentem aí o AA que é para aqui os continentais poderem encher os reservatórios para o resto do ano.

(não é para levar a mal a brincadeira, se faz favor)


----------



## lserpa (27 Jan 2014 às 22:30)

CptRena disse:


> Aguentem que vocês já tiveram a vossa dose. Agora é a nossa vez de ter as depressões. Impressão minha ou já estão com síndrome de abstinência
> 
> Vá, aguentem aí o AA que é para aqui os continentais poderem encher os reservatórios para o resto do ano.
> 
> ...




Boas  mas já chega de anticlone!! Nos últimos dias tenho registado temperaturas de 20•c!! Estamos em janeiro!!!! E ainda por cima não é um simples anticiclone, é um super anticiclone, e não satisfeito com um núcleo, espeta-se com dois 0_o. E para ajudar à festa, destrói completamente tudo o que se atravessa no seu caminho e descarrega os restos dos sistemas frontais em forma de nevoeiros e humidade brutal! Este ano o inverno é um caso perdido por estes lados. Espero agora por fevereiro a ver se o que os modelos apontam se concretize. Já não se pode com este AA fora de época.


----------



## lserpa (27 Jan 2014 às 22:43)

Pelo menos que deixe passar alguma coisa  hehehe assim agrada a vós e a nós )) já não tenho esperança que a ISO 0 tenha uma entrada expressiva :-/ mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer lol. Costumamos ter neve até março na montanha do Pico, veremos o que este ano atípico nos reserva!!! Já estou farto desta monotonia, sem ofensa a quem prefere a atmosfera estável...  cumprimentos meteorológicos para esse lado do atlântico


----------



## Azor (27 Jan 2014 às 23:34)

Esqueçam amigos!

Janeiro já era, e Fevereiro segue no mesmo caminho. Pensar ou esperar que o AA assuma uma posição mais de inverno às nossas latitudes quase que pode ser até uma ilusão.

Quero só ver quando chegar o Verão. Vai ser uma maravilha  

Aposto mesmo em máximas como no ano passado de 30/31 º C (se não houver de novo recordes absolutos claro)

Estamos condenados a este "monstro" sem fim, e temos de saber aceitar essa realidade.

Não vale a pena fingir que não se passa nada, ou que tudo vai mudar, porque não vai!

Podemos até ter alguma entrada mais fria (que será muito breve) por 1 ou 2 dias, mas não vai ser isso que nos irá trazer o verdadeiro Inverno, porque logo depois das entradas frias, este "encosto" da alta, vem logo atrás, e empurra tudo para Norte ou para o raio que o parta GRRRR. 

O bom seria uma bolsa que conseguisse romper a crista e perfurasse o AA, ficando aqui estacionária por uma ou mais semanas a fio,porque caso contrário, esqueçam amigos, não vale a pena sonhar com o que não vem 

Não podemos fazer nada para mudar isso. Resta-nos ter de aceitar essa nova realidade, da quase "inexistência" de Inverno, e de um Verão primaveril que se prolonga por quase todo o ano.

E viva o Anticiclone dos Açores


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2014 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu nublado com abertas, alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, temperaturas bastante amenas. O mesmo de sempre, uma seca de inverno, sem qualquer piada.


----------



## Cluster (29 Jan 2014 às 12:26)

Azor disse:


> Esqueçam amigos!
> 
> Janeiro já era, e Fevereiro segue no mesmo caminho. Pensar ou esperar que o AA assuma uma posição mais de inverno às nossas latitudes quase que pode ser até uma ilusão.
> 
> ...



Apesar de tudo Azor os Açores (numa perspectiva de temperaturas) são "quentes", comparado com o resto da Europa continental e até o próprio litoral português. A nível de temperaturas (salvo algumas excepções como algumas semanas atrás) pode ser considerado por muitos primavera ai durante o inverno


----------



## lserpa (29 Jan 2014 às 15:19)

Passo a esclarecer. Normalmente as cotas de neve nos Açores, sítuam-se no mês de janeiro entre os 1500mt e os 2500mt, mais coisa, menos coisa. Neste momento situa-se nos 3500!!! Apenas tenho registado 60mm de chuva, o que deveria andar perto dos 200mm. A temperatura nesta altura deveria ter máximas de 15/16 graus e não de 20!!! Receio que estás anomalias possam afetar os fim do verão em termos de temperaturas do ar e acima de tudo do mar! E 15•c nos Açores, comparo a 10•c aí no continente em termos de sensação térmica. Ou seja sente-se mais o frio e mais o calor... Juro! Não me lembro de um mês de janeiro assim tão seco. Não digo quente porque a média deverá andar próxima do normal, devido a estar muito baixa no início do mês e alta no fim do mês...


----------



## Cluster (29 Jan 2014 às 15:39)

Nas estações oficiais do IPMA não se têm registadas essas temperaturas(pelo menos não encontrei em nenhum registo no IPMA nos últimos dias em varias ilhas) , com a excepção de hoje nas Flores onde neste momento registam uns 19.6!. A chuva sim tem sido muito escassa.


----------



## lserpa (29 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

Estou a falar nos registos da minha estação. Não são oficias. A máxima que registei, foi de 20,1.


----------



## lserpa (29 Jan 2014 às 20:06)

Já me esclareci a mim mesmo   Tudo dados Oficiais.
Comparação de Janeiro de 2013 com Janeiro de 2014 Na Horta.

Janeiro de 2013 foi mais chuvoso que o mesmo período deste ano, choveu 120mm em 2013 e em 2014 apenas 85.6mm.

Em termos de vento, Janeiro de 2013 foi um mês muito ventoso com a rajada máxima registada de 90.1kmh, no dia 4 e diariamente com rajadas quase sempre superiores aos 50km/h, prevaleceu ventos de ssw e sse.
Em 2014 o vento foi mais calmo em comparação a 2013, a destacar no dia 5 rajadas de 85km/h e prevaleceu o quadrante Oeste, mais precisamente wnw e wsw.

Relativamente à temperatura, a média foi superior em 2013 comparativamente a 2014. 
A destacar a magnitude superior em 2014.
A temperatura mínima em Janeiro de 2013 foi dia 10 com 9.2ºC.
A temperatura Máxima em Janeiro de 2013 foi nos dias 03 e 19 com 18ºc.

Este ano a mínima registada situou-se nos 6.9ºc nos dias 08 e 12-01-2014.
Por sua vez a máxima registada andou pelos 18.6 no dia 27-01-2014. Superior ao ano anterior.

Em termos atmosféricos, Janeiro de 2013 foi muito mais instável em comparação com este ano.

QNH mínimo em Janeiro de 2013: 1007.1Hpa, no dia 29.
QNH Máximo no mesmo período de 2013: 1029.2Hpa, no dia 22.

Em 2014 o QNH mínimo registou-se no dia 11, com cerca de 1009.0Hpa e o máximo, de uns super 1037.8Hpa , no dia 26.

Fonte: http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml


----------



## Cluster (29 Jan 2014 às 20:17)

lserpa disse:


> Estou a falar nos registos da minha estação. Não são oficias. A máxima que registei, foi de 20,1.



Eu compreendo o problema é que depois perdemos um ponto de referencia e as normais são para as estações de referencia. Por exemplo ainda no outro dia vi uma imagem de um termómetro quase 28 graus na parte sudoeste da Madeira, mas numa das estações oficiais noutra zona da ilha "só" se registou perto de 25 graus.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2014 às 10:11)

Cluster disse:


> Eu compreendo o problema é que depois perdemos um ponto de referencia e as normais são para as estações de referencia. Por exemplo ainda no outro dia vi uma imagem de um termómetro quase 28 graus na parte sudoeste da Madeira, mas numa das estações oficiais noutra zona da ilha "só" se registou perto de 25 graus.



Nunca se esqueçam de um pormenor:

- As estações oficiais estão instaladas de acordo com as normas.

- Estações amadoras nunca sabemos se estão devidamente instaladas.

Em caso de dúvida o valor correcto é a das oficiais.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jan 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia. Hoje mais um dia ameno e de algum sol por aqui. Céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas, nevoeiro nas terras altas, pois as montanhas estão encobertas. Temperaturas agora de manhã a rondar os 17ºC


----------



## Afgdr (1 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde.

Que tempo monótono...


Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira. Bom fim-de-semana.


----------

